

Ask HN: Did your startup's domain name affect your reputation? - neya

We're working on a product that targets corporates, but we're unsure if we have to go with a .com we don't like or with an .io that we like. I'm just curious to know if you've had difficulty in convincing people/corporates to try you out/ commit long term just because your startup ends in a .co or .io.<p>Is it okay to go with a .io/.co you like, or is it absolutely necessary to have a .com to be able to convince corporates?<p>Thanks
======
timjahn
Go with a .com - no exceptions.

It's not a matter of "convincing" people to try you out - it's a simple matter
of memory. When you tell people your company name, they're going to do one of
two things: a) visit "YOURCOMPANYNAME.com" b) Google your company name

Make it easier for people to hit your site 100% of the time by getting a .com.

Also, having to explain your domain over the phone/in person is never a good
thing. "Yeah, we're Shlubby.io. Yeah, Shlub, like shrub but an L instead of an
R. And dot i o. Not, not dot com, dot i o."

~~~
jole
Totally agree. This is the advice you should take. I talk from my experience.

------
LarryMade2
I'd go with the .com. and if you don't like the .com name, try to figure out
another one there's plenty of ways to mix/match words and spelling to find
something suitable..

Mainly because web browsers and search engines look for .com first.

Only exception is if you are a non-profit, then definitely get a ".org". My
former employer could only get .net for their desired name, didn't do well in
the community convincing folks they were a non-profit with a .net email
address.

------
veesahni
When targeting a general corporate audience, .com is the safe bet for no
reason other than it's what they naturally expect..

I'm open to .io/.co for products with a tech savvy audience, though

------
orangethirty
Go with .com if you can. The domain name is very, very important.

------
vishal0123
No, there is no need for .com. Just go for an option which sound better for
the purpose (I don't understand why you like/don't like a domain). You could
take any domain except free ones.

------
neya
Thank you everyone for your valuable feedback! :)

------
j_mack
take a look at succesful startups - with exits - almost all were .com's

why try to reinvent the hot water?

